# How long after nesting did you go into labor?



## skydancer (Nov 11, 2004)

Just curious if there is a trend. Thanks!


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I started nesting hardcore at 32 weeks. My water broke at 33weeks and I was induced at 34weeks when I didn't go into labor. But I was CONVINCED at 32 weeks that I HAD to prep the prefolds and wash all the clothing and set up our room with the bassinet and the dresser for the diapers and clothing. Turns out I didn't HAVE to since she was in the NICU a while, but I WAS headed for having a baby!


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skydancer* 
Just curious if there is a trend. Thanks!

I never felt it with my first pregnancy but I had to be induced four days after my due date due to preeclampsia. After I had the baby, I was in serious pain and serious nest mode at the same time. I just couldn't stop straightening and organizing things and wasted a lot of precious time while she was sleeping doing that instead of resting, which I really should have been doing.


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

My nesting lasted a good week or so, and then I went into labor two weeks later (on my edd).


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, I just got that strong nesting urge yesterday, at 35.5 weeks. I'm willing to bet money that I've got at least another 2-4 weeks left at least.


----------



## pinkshamrocks (Jul 4, 2007)

I felt a huge urge to nest in the morning (around 10am or so) at 38 weeks exactly. I went into labor at 3pm that same day, and she was born exactly 24hrs later.


----------



## 47chromosomes (Aug 5, 2007)

Less than 12 hours. I began nesting the evening of 1/7/06. I felt I had to scrub the bath tub, clean the kitchen, tidy up the bedroom, and wash baby clothes. I went into labor at 5am on 1/8/06 at 38 weeks 2 days. Had DS in the late afternoon.


----------



## Avocado (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm curious about this also. I can't remember how it was with dd1 but for the past few days I have been nesting hardcore and I am in soooo much pain (sciatic nerve, back, swollen feet, heartburn) but I am so determined to get this stuff done I am trying to just power through it! I feel like I have so much more to do but my body is giving up on me! I really want to clean the kitchen, dd's room and the car but it's literally impossible at the moment... grrrr...







Child, please come out of me soon! (I am 38 weeks btw)


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Most of my third tri.







I HAD to do so much stuff, I even remember one night a couple weeks before DD2 was born outside, raking leaves in the dark at 8pm.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

My last pregnancy I started about 2 wks before due date, and he ended up being 2 wks over!!!

SO at least I got a lot done!!

I do get the urge to do a lot of strenuous activity though right before the day.

With my first I went on a seriously long walk and just kept going and going, I couldn't stop!

I went into labor that night and had her a day later.

With my last I walked up and down the stairs for an hour straight. Then went on a really long walk.

I went into labor the next day, but was totally exhausted


----------

